# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Njeriu: Ujk apo Dele?

## J@mes

Nje autor i shquar ka shkruar mjaft perreth natyres njerezore. Ne njerin prej vellimeve te shumta te tij, ai eshte munduar ti jap pergjigje pikerisht kesaj pyetje, lidhur me njeriun "ujk" apo "dele".

Shume mendimtare kembengulin ne idene se njerezit jane dele, te tjeret thone se njerezit jane ujq. Te dy grupimet mund te sjellin argumente te forta ne mbeshtetje te opinioneve te tyre.

Kush beson se njerezit jane dele dhe pse? dhe 
Kush beson se njerezit jane ujq dhe pse?

Mundohuni te shpjegoni pergjigjen tuaj.

_J@mes Douglas_

----------


## land

E kane dhene pergjigjen Romanet para mijera vjetesh.
"HOMO HOMINI LUPUS"dhe keshtu eshte realiteti,njeriu eshte me i keq se kafshet,te gjitha te keqiat i ben,njeriu vret per lek,njeriu ne emer te allahut vret 5000 veta per njeheresh(se nuk du ta fetarizoj temen),njeriu behet kanibal,njeriu behet pervers,mizerabel,i poshter,ca te them me un!

----------


## xfiles

Pa dyshim ujk.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Njeriu eshte ujk,mjafton te shikosh karakterin e shqiptarit,por paradoksalisht eshte edhe dele,mjafton te shikosh europen perendimore....

Duke pare historine,duket qe gjithcka,cdo levizje,behet nga njerez-ujq,te levizshem,te uritur per pushtet,te etur per dije,qe 'kafshojne' ku te mundin,energjike e shpesh te 'vetmuar'...

Kurse njeriu-dele eshte kushti i pare qe te ekzistoje njeriu-ujk....

Pra mund te themi qe jane dy lloje njerezish qe ndodhen bashkarisht ne bote, njeriu dele me energji jetesore te kufizuar,i dashuruar me paqen dhe me 'klimen' e bute;
njeriu ujk,me energji jetesore te pamase,i dashuruar me konfliktin,me deshiren per dominim,per pushtet,me 'klimen' e eger....

Njeriu - dele do e urreje gjithmone njeriun-ujk,kurse njeriu-ujk do perpiqet gjithmone te dominoje,njeriun -dele....

----------


## land

Hyllin,uomo-pecora non sopravive in questo mondo di merda.

----------


## Apollyon

> Kush beson se njerezit jane dele dhe pse? dhe 
> Kush beson se njerezit jane ujq dhe pse?


Njerzit do i ndaja ne 3 kadegori, jo ne 2.

Nuk jan ujqer por jan si qent, sepse qeni shko e pshurr ne cdo shkurre, edhe e ben kte gje per te pushtuar ate cope vend, ate shkurre, ndaj edhe njerzit jan pushtues (disa) mundohen te pushtojne vende te tjera, ndaj do i krahasoja me qent kte shtrese njerzisht.

Por ka edhe dele te cilet han pine rrine edhe shohin punet e tyre, kta po qe i quaj dele.

Por ka edhe kafshe te zgjuara sic eshte GOMARI, te cilet drejtojne boten, dmth drejtojne qent per te luftuar kunder deleve.

ne kto kadegori i ndaj njerzit, Qen, Dele, Gomere.

----------


## J@mes

Jam me ty ne gjithcka ke shkruar Hyj-Njeriu, po ashtu me pergjigjen e diocleziano dhe xfiles.

Nga njera ane...
Jeta e njeriut eshte kaq e ndryshme nga ajo e deles. Historia e njeriut eshte shkruar me gjak dhe me nje dhune te vazhdueshme, ku forca pothuajse gjithmone eshte perdorur per te shtypur vullnetin. Njerez si Telat Pasha, Hitleri, Stalini, mos valle te vetem kane zhdukur miliona njerez?
Keta individe nuk qene vetem, kishin miliona njerez qe per ta, vrisnin dhe torturonin, jo vetem vullnetarisht, por edhe duke provuar kenaqesi.

Gjithashtu, shohim kudo mizorine e njeriut ndaj njeriut, ne luftera te pergjakshme, ne krime e ne vjedhje, shtypjen e te dobteve nga me te fortet, etj. 
Sic e ka permendur edhe _diocleziano_, (_homo homini lupus_); mendimtare te tjere si Hobs kane dale ne konkluzionin se "njeriu per njeriun eshte ujk".
Keto fakte na bejne te mendojme shumicen prej nesh qe njeriu eshte ne thelb me vese dhe shkaterrues, eshte nje vrases qe mund te heq dore nga loja e vet, vetem nga frika e ndonje vrasesi me te fuqishem se ai. (keshtu eshte shprehur Fromm)


Nga ana tjeter...
*Kush beson se njerezit jane dele* nuk ka pse te mos permendi qe: njerezit jane te prirur te bejne ate qe u thuhet edhe pse kjo mund te perbej nje rrezik per ta. Gjithashtu njerezit te cilet kane ndjekur prijesit e tyre ne luftera qe kane sjelle vetem shkaterrime dhe qe kane besuar ne cfaredolloj budallalleku te paraqitur e te mbeshtetur fort nga pushteti.

Pjesa me e madhe e njerezve ndikohet lehte, ashtu si femijet e trullosur, ia lene ne dore vullnetin e tyre ndonjerit qe di te flase me ze te embel ose kercenues, sa per t'i nenshtruar. E kush ka bindje aq te forte sa per t'iu kundervene turmes, paraqet me teper nje perjashtim nga rregulli, e si rezultat mund te perjashtohet nga grupi.

Duke u bazuar mbi tezen se njerezit jane dele , diktatoret dhe inkuizitoret e medhenj kane ngritur sistemet e tyre. Thenia se: "njerezit jane dele dhe kane nevoj per lider qe te vendosin per ta", i ka dhene shpesh "bindjen" ketyre liderve se gjoja ata ishin pikerisht aty per te permbushur nje "detyre morale" edhe pse jo rralle here tragjike.  

_A ekziston ndonje shpjegim tjeter per kete kontradikte dhe a duhet te supozojme se pergjigjja e thjeshte eshte se ekziston nje pakice ujqish, qe jeton krah per krah me nje shumice delesh?_

----------


## maryp

njeriu eshte ujk i fshehur poshte lekures se deles..
nganjehere ngjajme aq shume me delet sepse leme qe te tjeret te sillen me ne si duan ata dhe ne nuk reagojme per here te tjera jemi si ujku me dhembe te mprehte dhe pa meshire

----------


## kiniku

> "HOMO HOMINI LUPUS"!



Tash eshte LUPU LUPUS HOMINI!!!

----------


## BaBa

eshte ujk, se asht mishngrenes.

po me nai an eshte dhe dele se asht barngrenes .



shnet.

----------


## artful dodger

> Nje autor i shquar ka shkruar mjaft perreth natyres njerezore. Ne njerin prej vellimeve te shumta te tij, ai eshte munduar ti jap pergjigje pikerisht kesaj pyetje, lidhur me njeriun "ujk" apo "dele".
> 
> Shume mendimtare kembengulin ne idene se njerezit jane dele, te tjeret thone se njerezit jane ujq. Te dy grupimet mund te sjellin argumente te forta ne mbeshtetje te opinioneve te tyre.
> 
> Kush beson se njerezit jane dele dhe pse? dhe 
> Kush beson se njerezit jane ujq dhe pse?
> 
> Mundohuni te shpjegoni pergjigjen tuaj.
> 
> _J@mes Douglas_


pse nuk na thua kush ehste ky autori, mase e njohim, (meqe eshte i shquar) edhe ka shkruajtur mjaft mbi natyren njerezore (vetem ky e ka bere kete? dmth kete autorin e shquar, kjo e ben te vecante per kete teme, se ka shkruajtur mbi natyren njerezore?) Pse nuk ofron ndonje fare permbledhje te ideve te tij, ne menyre per ti dhene drejtim temes, por krijon nje teme bjei ti biem me gjeagjeza?!!?!

Shume mendimtare? Kush jane kta mendimtare? Ne cbaza behet ky kategorizimi dele-ujk? Dmth nqs nuk ekzistonte as delja as ujku, atehere do perdoreshin dy kafshe te tjera ne vend te tyre apo nuk do behej fare ky dallim sepse vetem delja edhe ujku i kane ato karakteristika qe kane kta dy grupe njerezish. Apo behet fjale per vegetarians edhe non-vegetarians?

P.s. shkrimit te dyte te temes: une e di se e ka thene Hobbes ate homo hominis lupus, sepse edhe ai ka shkruajtur ne latinisht. Do jete e forte sikur te jete thene prej Hobbes-it ne latinisht edhe ti duke ke menduar se ehste thene prej romakeve... dmth kjo te con ty shume mbrapa.

----------


## Pratolini

Une do ta shtroja temen ndryshe.
Perse mos te pyesim : Delja eshte ujk apo njeri ?
ose ose : Ujku eshte dele apo njeri ?

----------


## Zemra30

Me mire te jesh ujk se perndryshe nese je dele te hajn ujqit. E ujqit ekzistojn kudo edhe nese ti deshiron te jesh dele eshte veshtir...

----------


## J@mes

> pse nuk na thua kush ehste ky autori, mase e njohim, (meqe eshte i shquar) edhe ka shkruajtur mjaft mbi natyren njerezore (vetem ky e ka bere kete? dmth kete autorin e shquar, kjo e ben te vecante per kete teme, se ka shkruajtur mbi natyren njerezore?) Pse nuk ofron ndonje fare permbledhje te ideve te tij, ne menyre per ti dhene drejtim temes, por krijon nje teme bjei ti biem me gjeagjeza?!!?!


artful dodger, jo me kot ne hapjen e temes nuk kam permendur emra te pervetshem autoresh apo mendimtaresh. Qellimi im eshte qe ti apo dikush tjeter mos te fokusohet tek autori dhe te na mbaj ligjerata per te, por te perqendrohet, e brenda mundesive qe disponon te jap nje mendim tijin. 
njeriu "ujk" apo "dele", eshte nje forme figurative(jo me kot jane vendosur thonjeza) qe gjen pershtatje ne keto dy grupime njerezish qe bashkjetojne krah per krah.




> Shume mendimtare? Kush jane kta mendimtare? Ne cbaza behet ky kategorizimi dele-ujk? Dmth nqs nuk ekzistonte as delja as ujku, atehere do perdoreshin dy kafshe te tjera ne vend te tyre apo nuk do behej fare ky dallim sepse vetem delja edhe ujku i kane ato karakteristika qe kane kta dy grupe njerezish. Apo behet fjale per vegetarians edhe non-vegetarians?


Shume pikepyetje(?) perdorke ti. Me krijon idene se nuk i ke lexuar te gjitha shkrimet e meposhtme.
Te keshilloj qe te lexosh postimin *nr.7* per te marre pergjigjen e disa pyetjeve te tua.

Nese mund te na japesh opinionin tend lidhur me temen do ishte me interes ta lexonim.

----------


## J@mes

Pratolin, mos u fut shume thelle ne mendime :buzeqeshje: 
Thjesht kuptoje ne menyre figurative ujkun dhe delen si dy tipe njerezish qe jetojne prane njeri-tjetrit. 

Ceshtja nese njeriu eshte ujk apo dele, eshte vetem nje formulim i vecante i nje pyetjeje, e cila ne nje aspekt me te gjere e me te pergjithshem, ka perbere dhe perben nje nga problemet baze te mendimit teologjik dhe filozofik perendimor: *Njeriu eshte thelbesisht i keq dhe i shthurur apo eshte thelbesisht i mire dhe i persosur?*

----------


## land

> P.s. shkrimit te dyte te temes: une e di se e ka thene Hobbes ate homo hominis lupus, sepse edhe ai ka shkruajtur ne latinisht. Do jete e forte sikur te jete thene prej Hobbes-it ne latinisht edhe ti duke ke menduar se ehste thene prej romakeve... dmth kjo te con ty shume mbrapa.


hahahahaha shum i squt ti lol,kush e ka thon?lol ameriken i pari e ka zbulu Colombo pastaj sigurisht e ka zbulu dhe Hobbes dhe miliona njeres te tjere. :Lulja3:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pratolini

hehe...jo nuk e kisha ne ate kuptim James.
E kam shume te qarte figuracionin qe permbajne dhe me dy pyetjet e mia thjesht u perpoqa ne menyre simbolike te bej nje paralelizim ndermjet te trejave per te treguar qe ne fund te fundit jane te lidhura qe te treja.
Pra njeriu brenda vetes ka edhe ujkun edhe delen : Ka raste kur ujku del shetitje dhe eshte delja qe del ne pah, ashtu sikurse ka raste kur ujku i keput nje llokme te mire deles dhe ajo rri urte !

----------


## J@mes

Kjo po, kjo qendron.
shembull: Ujku do te vrasi, delja kerkon te ndjek pas dike. Per kete ujku dergon delen te vras, te pres, e te mbys dhe delja bindet, jo sepse kenaqet, por sepse kerkon t'i shkoj pas dikujt.
Madje ne keto raste vrasesit duhet te trillojne nje histori per fisnikerine e kauzes se tyre, per mbrojtjen e lirise se kercenuar, per hakmarrjen, per femijet e masakruar apo grate e dhunuara dhe nderin e shkelur, per te bere ne kete menyre pjesen me te madhe te deleve qe te sillen si ujq.
Ky eshte thjesht nje shembull, nuk eshte nje argument pasi nuk eshte e thene qe delet te binden kaq lehte per t'u sjell si ujq, nese nuk eshte ne natyren e tyre.

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Homos homos lupus*

----------


## Black Heart

Si e konceptoni veten tuaj :majmun duke kercyer: e teper ujk apo dele?

Pak nga Fromm:
_Disa mendojne se njerezit jane dele,disa te tjere i quajne ata ujq grabitqare.Inkuizitoret dhe diktatoret e medhenj i mbeshtesin sistemet e tyre te pushtetit mbi parimin se njerezit jane dele.Pikerisht mendime se njerezit jane dele dhe per kete arsye kane nevojr per prijsa qe te marrin vendime ne vend te tyre,jo rralle u krijon vetem prijesave bindjen e thelle se ata po zbatojne nje detyre plotesisht te moralshme;ndonese shpesh tragjike.
Por nese shumica e njerezve jane dele perse ata bejne nje jete ne kundershtim te plote me kete.Historia e njerezimit eshte shkruar me gjak.Mos valle nuk ndeshemi kudo me akte cnjerezore te njeriut-ne rastin e zhvillimit te pameshirshem te nje lufte,ne rastin e vrasjes dhe dhunes;ne rastin e shfrytezimit te paskrupullt te te dobeve nga te fuqishmit?
Nje mendimtar si Gobsi ka nxjerr kete perfundim:njeriu per njeriun eshte ujk.
Mos valle ne te vertete duhet te mendojme qe vete ne dhe shumica e njerezve te zakonshem nuk jemi gje tjeter ve ujq me lekure qengji?
Ndoshta ka nje shpjegim tjeter te kesaj kundershtie.Ndoshta pergjigja eshte e thjeshte dhe qendron ne faktin se pjesa me e vogel e ujqerve jetojne krah per krah me shumicen e deleve?_

----------

